# doggy trainers...



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

ok, well to start off with, im somewhat disabled and not able to do some good training (only for about 1/2 hour at a time, and maybe 2-3 times a day at most).. right now since he's a pup im just doing the socialization and the beginners guide for training... but is there someone or someplace that can teach him things that would take a lot of time and effort but keep him busy? i would like to have him become a service dog since my health is going downhill.. i've looked on the internet and found some places that want like 10K to train... but i don't want a perfect dog, just mostly a companion that i can have fun with.. plus im not sure what types of training im even able to do... honestly i think fetch and swimming would be my fave (c: 
i don't know right now im just kind of in a medicated ramble and thoughts are just flowing through my fingertips... what do you guys think i should do with my dog?, i definatly want him to go through CGC soon but im not 100% sure what that entails nor do i know who to talk to about that (the akc here won't answer my calls ) 
so far the only thing i can think of is getting a personal trainer and/or going to petco (yeah yeah i know not the best place, but the lady that ive been seeing at the puppy play dates really seems to know what she's doing)
i definatly have time for him since he's 3 months old...
but on to my biggest question.. what types of training/trainers can i count on?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Leerburg Streaming Video These videos are helpful...
I would only train a young pup for 5 to ten minute sessions a few times a day. A 1/2 hour is waay too long. 
This looks promising(I know it has already been held):
Montana Pets on the Net - Obedience, Agility, Dog Sports maybe get in touch with the contact person and share your story?
*Informational Therapy Dog Workshop: Helena*
Oct. 23, 2010
HMKC Training Building, L&C Fairgrounds. Hours 11am to 1pm. Except for the registered therapy dogs who will participate, this introductory workshop is for people only. Additional information: Adele Delp, 406.442.4050.

I would only do the petco for socializing and nothing more, and that would be last resort.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

im sorry, training yes is only about 10-15 minutes in my garage, but when i take him on walks its about 1/2 hour

and thanks for adeles phone number, my parents used her for light training but forgot her contact info


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The AKC Canine Good Citizen test really tests that your dog knows some basic obedience and does not have any bad habits, such as jumping on people or barking at other dogs. You can read about what is tested and what the individual test portions are on the AKC website at AKC's Canine Good Citizen (CGC) Program

The actual test can vary some, depending on the person who does the testing. Some test all dogs separately, some will test in a group. It really depends. But the basic portions of the tests will be the same, and the AKC website will tell you what is tested and what you can expect.

With any dog, you don't need to do lengthy training sessions to build even complex behaviors. It's much more fun for the dog if you are able to work five minutes here and five minutes there, rather than having them in classes of 1 hour with other dogs around them. Some of the best stuff I've taught my dogs were things we worked on during commercial breaks on TV, a few minutes each break. 

You can go very far training by yourself using a clicker and rewards. A reward does not always need to be a treat, you can also use a toy, or even a "life" reward (such as letting the dog outside after making him sit, etc.).

If you have never done any clicker training previously, it helps to work with an experienced clicker trainer who can show you how to use the clicker and how to get your timing just right. Timing is the most important part of clicker training and the hardest thing to learn. (Well, timing and having enough hands to hold leash, clicker, and reward at the same time!)

You could try to see whether there are any Karen Pryor Academy trainers in your area who would work with you one-on-one, keeping your training limitations in mind during the process. (It may be easier to find a trainer that can work with you in that regard if you look for one-on-one training rather than a class.) You can look for Karen Pryor trainers at Find a Great Dog Trainer | Karen Pryor Academy

Some of those Leerburg videos are fantastic, too, but they are not cheap. I have "The Power of training dogs with Markers", "The Power of Training dogs with Food", "The Power of Playing Tug with your dog", and "Focused Heeling" and they're all very good and helpful. 

One of the features I like most on the Michael Ellis videos is that they show you actual people attempting the techniques for the first time with their dogs, and you can see what they're doing wrong and how to avoid the same mistakes.


----------

